# Samba PDC Userprofile



## Daniel Wittberger (21. November 2003)

Hi

Folgende Thematik: Ich habe einen Samba PDC. Auf diesem Samba PDC sind 2 User angelegt. Diese User können sich mit WinXP anmelden und es wird das Profil vom Server übertragen. 

So nun mein Problem: Bei der Abmeldung der User möchte ich jedoch, dass das Profil nicht mehr auf den Server zurück kopiert wird. Sondern, dass dieses Profil immmer gleich bleibt. Also es wird einmal erstellt und ändert sich danach nicht mehr. Wie kann ich das lösen. 

Besten Dank im Voraus für eure Lösungsvorschläge.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg

PS: Ich möchte die Fehlermeldung "Profil konnte nicht am Server gespeichert werden" vermeiden.


----------



## zinion (21. November 2003)

Lies mal diesen Artikel durch, da steht auch drin, wie man die Profile als uveränderbar einrichtet:

http://www.bildungsservice.at/technik/netzwerk/samba-domain-mit-win2000.htm


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (21. November 2003)

Hi 

Danke für den Link . Ich werd mir den Artikel mal anschauen.

Besten Dank nochmal!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

